# LED Lighting Height question



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I am in the process of resetting up my 125 gallon planted tank after a short distance move. I have my LED lights on from 0900 to 1700 hours daily with pressurized CO2.
My question is what is the optimum height above the substrate that I should suspend my Finnex LED fixtures for good plant growth without setting off algae growth? I believe that I used to have the lights about 30 to 32 inches above the substrate does that sound about right? 
Thanks to all responding members. :smile2:


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Do they dim?


----------



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks SantaMonica,

To answer your question No - I have 2 - 36" Finnex Ray II LED lights on the back area of the tank and one 48" Finnex Planted Plus LED light (with white, red and blue leds) on the front of the tank. These type of LED lights have no dimming capacity just on / off switches.
I currently have nearly finished planting the tank and have suspended all 3 LED fixtures at 36" above the substrate and re-timed the lights from 0900 - 1600 hours with the CO2 going on at 0800 hours and shutting off at 1700 hours. I am adding the CO2 via a Greenleaf Aquarium ceramic atomizer / diffuser set near a double barrel circulation pump that really pushes the CO2 all over the 6 foot tank and I just added a double bowl Drop checker to try and help me adjust the CO2 induction to the 30ppm standard.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Your basin will be about 60 cm high. They say your light is 78 cm above the ground.
It is good when no height is given away.
I have 3cm from the level to the basin edge, the cover disc is 6mm, then 1cm for the cool air, and then the LED series.
Are you satisfied with the vegetation?


----------

